# MTD tranny



## dougand3

I have a 2000 MTD YardMachine model 667. Looking thru the owner's manual, I see no reference to any tranny maintenance. In the parts manual, the tranny is listed as: 

Single Speed Transaxle-R.H. 
Model 618-0163B 

Who makes this tranny? 

Thanks, Doug


----------



## dougand3

Now I know next to nothing about transaxles...

What kind of maintenance (if any) do I need to do to this tranny?

MTD calls it a transmatic. You can shift on the go w/o clutching. I've found shifting to higher speed is easy. Shifting to lower speed causes some resistance and I go ahead and clutch.

Would this be called a gear drive? I thought gears ALWAYS required clutching.

Is there anything "hydro" about it? I don't see it in the diagram but that don't mean much.

Thanks, Doug

<img src="http://home.comcast.net/~dougand3/tranny8x12.jpg">


----------



## leolav

If thats the transaxle that is on your mower, it shouldn't require any major maintenance until it fails. It may or may not have a oil fill nut, but many do not call it out as such. I would be willing to bet that the transaxle is made by Peerless/Tecumseh. They make a good number of MTD's transaxles as well as others.


Are you having issues with your trans or are you looking to prevent issues down the road?


----------



## dougand3

"Are you having issues with your trans or are you looking to prevent issues down the road?"

Leolav, looking to prevent issues down the road.


----------



## leolav

I understand. I doubt you will have any issues with a transaxle unless you are hauling extremely heavy loads, or riding over very rough terrain. 

Even so, most units require almost no maintenance. I do check the fluid level in mine every spring, but that has not been an issue as it was never low.

I would let it be. Don't think you will have any issues.


----------



## jodyand

*Make sure*

Make sure you keep it clean dont let it build up with grass and dirt that will make it run hot and shorten the oil life. Just a thought.
Jody:usa:


----------



## leolav

....but doesn't everyone clean off their mowers, wax em, detail them with Q-tips, and Armor All the tires after every mowing.

Hey Andy, think of the advertising opportunities!!!


----------



## dougand3

Thanks, leolav and jody


----------



## leolav

Did a little more research, may or may not be helpful.

Your MTD transaxle is made by MTD (they used to be made by Peerless). According to their customer service department, it is a sealed, no maintenance unit. It is also a forward/reverse differential controlled via pulleys.

When I asked about changing the fluid, they stated that the unit has a heavy oil (almost like a thin grease according to customer service/tech support) and require no maintenance.

They also stated that if you need parts to rebuild the unit, you would be better off buying a new transaxle (normally about $300 according to them). In my opinion, don't mess with it. If it ever fails, buy a new tractor rather than replace the trans.

Hope it helps.

Leo


----------



## dougand3

Leolav, I agree with just getting another tractor if the tranny fails. I can't fathom putting $300 in the tranny when the whole tractor cost $150.


----------



## jodyand

*What a deal*

You got a heck of a deal a 2000 MTD for a $150.00.With good care it'll last a long time.
Jody


----------



## leolav

Consider that stolen! Great deal.


----------



## Martie

Doug,
I guess I'm missing something... This is a single speed transmission? What are shifting *TO* when you shift up or down?
Look here for what may be a new one if you want a spare to keep on hand. Afterall, it would less than double your cost!


----------



## dougand3

Martie, it has a fender mount shifter with 7 speeds and parking brake. Speed 7 is whiplash territory. As explained below in the posts from the "other" forum, speed changes by belt tensioner/split sheeve pulley. From what I gather, it's not a hydro but not really gear either. The link for the rebuild is a good little article. The surplus center tranny might work if mine goes belly up. Doug



Posted by: JShepherd

Doug, I just rebuilt my 618-073 transaxle (similar to yours). It is a sealed unit that doesn't need regular maintenance. There is no hydro unit in the axle. The transaxle is loaded up with thin greese that lubes it durring operation. The speed is cotrolled by a belt tensioner. My MTD 14/42 that has a 618 transalxe is also easier to shift into a higher speed. I rebuilt mine after 13 years of use. I seized a gear pulling a plug aerator, prob. to heavy for my unit. I did a small, not so good write up on what went wrong with my transaxle. I'll add the link below. Overall I've been pleased with the transaxle, the hardest thing durring the rebuild was removing the rusted axle bolts that secure it to the tractor.. 


Here is a link that might be useful:
MTD Transaxle rebuild
http://www.members.aol.com/fhportal/mtd.htm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RE: MTD tranny
Posted by: Fisher

It is actually just a forward/reverse differential. 
The speed range is obtained by a split-sheave pulley 
between the engine and rear end. 
No maintenence. 
Fish


----------



## Martie

:wow:Hmmm... Split sheave pulley, eh? That might be something cool to experiment with on one of my "custom" tractors I'm planning. Does anybody know off hand what the ratio between hi-low is on one of these (or are there different ones?)?


----------



## Fish

Where did that quote of mine come from? This is my first time
here.
Fish

Nice forum!


----------



## jodyand

*Welcome*

Welcome Fish i was wondering how long before you found this place:friends: Hope you stick around and hang out with us.:cheers: 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy

Welcome to the "Darkside" Fish. Don't hesitate to jump in and straighten us out. :tellyou: 

Mark


----------



## Fish

No,
I have reformed... I don't start trouble anywhere,
and I behave myself.

Fish


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Fish _
> *No,
> I have reformed... I don't start trouble anywhere,
> and I behave myself.
> 
> Fish *


Welcome Fish --- Hopefully you find our little pond a refreshing place for you do a little swimming and postin'  --

Glad you made it! :smiles: 

Andy


----------



## jzr756

*MTD rear mounted PTO driven*

Hello All
I purchased a new old stock MTD roto tiller attachment from a Massey Ferguson tractor dealer here in southern California
It is a 28" MTD model # 190-75600 cost 150.00 The Massey dealer did not know what it attached to In any event I would like to find a tractor I can use it on.I went to the MTD web site and it says it fits 800 series garden tractors but does not mention what years ,models or if its interchangeable with other MTD brands .


----------



## Neil_nassau

MTD's gear division is one of their "hole cards" over competition. Engines and transmissions/transaxles are the two most expensive parts of a riding mower/tractor. By owning their own power train manufacturing division,mTD greatly reduces their costs in these items as well as controlling quality. 
The MTD Gear Division makes everything from the simple 1 speed found on the entry level riders with variable belt drives to the large geartrains found on the 5000 and 7000 series Sub Compact and Compact tractors.
This division also makes washing machine gear trains for the appliance industry....good use of engineering/manufacturing resources as well as a profit maker.
btw,MTD also has an interest in Sunstrand.
All this adds up to them being more stable and profitable in the long run when publicly held companies (mTD is privately owned) are thinking more short term.


----------



## guest2

Neil
Do you know how long MTD has been making their own gears? This is something Bolens always did and I was wondering if MTD picked up that idea when they picked up Bolens. I noticed further up in the thread that MTD went from a peerless tranny to their own at some point so thought maybe this was the reason, or did Cub Cadet always make their own gears also and now maybe MTD spread that across the lines?


----------



## Neil_nassau

nO 6,theyve been making geartrains A LONG time.They got Bolens from the purchase a couple years ago of assets of Gardenway from the bankruptcy courts.


----------



## AlbanyBob

Hello All:

Not a new user but I do read most of the MTD stuff here. My view is that MTD which now owns Bolens.:smoking: The stuff they put out now is the same stuff as an orignal MTD. The only difference I can see working on this crap..(OPPS) I mean stuff every day is the color change and they slap a Bolens sticker on it.

Another thing they did was to name the tractors after the old tiller names.:smoking: :smoking: :smoking: 

You know I only need a little of what they are :smoking: to make me happy.

Just my 2 cents worth......Oh and I want change please. 

The gentlemen who posted about the tranny. It is a sealed unit and does not require any service. The cost of $300 is about right and if the tractor is in great shape it only takes about 20 minutes with air tools to change one. 

Another 1cent and a half.......Change please...

:captain: Bob


----------



## bigl22

that variable sheave drive is pretty strong and simple-- it is actually near infinite , but the 7 speeds on the fender are there to give some constant speeds -- the adjsutments are held in place by the slots on the fender -- similar concept to the snapper disc drive - different placement along a pulley changes ratios --


----------

